# Bad movies you genuinely liked



## Veho (Aug 2, 2019)

Inspired by today's XKCD: 



​

Let's play. Name a universally panned movie that you genuinely enjoy. No "so bad it's good" movies, something you genuinely enjoy that everyone else seems to hate. Say a few words if you want. 

Not sure about the cutoff year; 2000 seems fine to me, but I'm aware that's older than the majority of this site's userbase. 2010? That still leaves with almost a decade of movies. Suggestions welcome. 

So here goes: 


Pre-2000: Super Mario Bros. 



Post-2000: I was going to say John Carter of Mars but it's above 50% on RT (52%, but rules is rules). So, off the top of my head, The Spirit. The film was _a mess_. Made by fans who were well aware there wasn't going to be a sequel so they crammed every single character, storyline and motivation from the comics into the film (mashing several characters into one just to make everyone fit), and just like letting kids make a dish out of their favourite foods, sometimes you end up with a gummy bear and anchovy smoothie. But I genuinely enjoy the movie. I've watched it a dozen times (or more). 

Honorable mention: Doom. 

Now you.


----------



## DodgyJudge (Aug 2, 2019)

Toxic Avenger trilogy that was a garbage masterpiece!

A must watch!

Edit: well the first apparently went to 70% but the too others are not even ranked lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2019)

When I talk about:
_*ALL Horror/Science Fiction movies from the 40´s/50´s.*_
For many people they are bad and "unsightly"

I name a special one:
*THEM !*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Them!

For me a must see film,great story and great effects.
I can watch this movie over and over again.

For todays audience,maybe one of the worst made "bad" movie.
And I do not like to say "Hey thats a retro classic movie"  "Cool".
NO.For me it is a very good made movie with great actors.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 2, 2019)

One of my coworkers told me today that he genuinely thought the live action Avatar Last Air-bender was a good movie. I actually wanted to hurt him.


----------



## LucasM3 (Aug 2, 2019)

Veho said:


> Inspired by today's XKCD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to say Super Mario Bros as well. It wasn't greatest movie ever made but a fun good movie. After 2000, I guess The Davinci Code was good.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 4, 2019)

I think I'm in an uncommon group in that I love movies so much that I rarely don't like one.

Off the top of my head, I think Adam Sandler's Pixels is probably rated below 50% but it's one of my favourite gaming related comedies.


----------



## YOUCANTSTOPME (Aug 4, 2019)

Get Rich or Die Trying - that 50 Cent movie that came out in 2005.

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/get_rich_or_die_tryin

It wasn't the greatest movie ever, but it didn't deserve all the hate it got.


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 4, 2019)

Ghosts of Mars


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 4, 2019)

Star Wars Episode II. Fight me.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 4, 2019)

I liked "a dog's breakfast."  sorta an unknown movie.  I only watched it to see stargate actors.  I know my mom didn't like it.  lol


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Aug 4, 2019)

Brainscan


----------



## Dominator211 (Aug 4, 2019)

Actually I never thought i'd see this question asked.... But for me it would be Pixels. Just becuase of who is in it and how funny it was. I liked the nod at classic 80's Video Games. Too bad it kinda flunked I really would have liked to see a sequel


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 4, 2019)

I assume general low budget 60s-90s silliness does not count else we would be here all week (I will however go on record as saying I like Krull and The Sword and the Sorcerer). I will also extend that to apply to later Steven Segal and Wesley Snipes + assorted other more recent 80s and such action star efforts as I actually enjoy a few of those. For the sake of brevity I will also omit fighting films based on computer games as I enjoy most of those, save for the recent Street Fighter effort.

I actually quite liked Hell Ride. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0411475/

The Big Hit is genuinely one of my favourite films and seems to be panned by loads of people.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120609/

Versus
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0275773/
Zombies, Yakuza, forest... what is not to love?

The live action ghost in the shell? Saw it on TV a while back and I didn't hate it, not by a long shot. Granted Ghost in the Shell never did that much for me.

The various Dune live action efforts. All I have seen thus far have worked for me.

The Starship troopers sequels. Not as good as the first or the cartoon series but I was happy to watch them.

Dungeons & Dragons: Wrath of the Dragon God, 2005 sequel to the less than stellar first live action effort. People wrote it off as it was sci fi channel during its really low phase but I actually found it quite entertaining.

The 1995 film hackers. Computers were something I was still getting into back then (hard to do rapid learning without the internet or much idea where to start, or people to really point you the way) but I could tell it didn't have a clue even then. Saw it again a few years back and still enjoyed it.

2011's Priest. Have softened on this in recent years. Prior to the actually good Judge Dredd film we got a few years back this stood in for it.

Elektra. Held up as one of the worst comic film efforts but I am more attached to this than I am pretty much anything from the recent Marvel efforts. By similar token I really liked the really old Punisher film with Dolph Lundgren and the later Punisher film with Thomas Jane, was not as keen on War Zone but can take it too.

Anyway did a token search for guilty pleasures just to see if any others sprung to mind and it seems most such lists include films that most people think are good and are generally fondly remembered by history...


----------



## Cyan (Aug 5, 2019)

godreborn said:


> I liked "a dog's breakfast."  sorta an unknown movie.  I only watched it to see stargate actors.  I know my mom didn't like it.  lol


I watched it for Mc Kay (David Hewlett) and liked it too. I actually also watched "*nothing*" from Vincenzo Natali because Hewlett is in it, which was kind of strange, not sure I liked it or not. it's quite random.

D.Hewlett is often making youtube video for the fans, where he talks alone and about his life and actors project, and some Stargate related videos! (go check his channel on youtube)
He is not in next stargate project (yet).

Oh, I actually liked *Stargate origins*, even if it's bad in the sense of low budget, acting and FX, but I like everything which complete existing stories, being prequel or sequels, of any story making it richer.
I also liked Aliens prequel (even if there are some flaws) : *Prometheus* and *Covenant*, awaken (2021). lot of fan or people didn't like it, but actually, are there any movie a fan likes? fan seems to always bash and critisize movies, even when not available yet (The witcher? go on, criticize!)

There's also an unknown movie : "*Be Kind Rewind*"


----------



## godreborn (Aug 5, 2019)

yeah, I recently heard about origins by going to gateworld.  I haven't seen it yet.  I've got my mom hooked on stargate.  we watch a couple episodes of it each night while eating dinner.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 5, 2019)

@Cyan , off topic, but I found this: https://www.gateworld.net/news/2019...staite-join-wizard-world-convention-in-tulsa/

tulsa is where I live, but the prices are outrageous.  I'm on disability, so I have very little money.  I doubt I'd go even if I had the money considering the prices though.  I've been to several star trek conventions, and they were not as expensive as that (the vip things).


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 5, 2019)

Super Mario Bros.
I've had it on DVD since I was a small kid and watched it a lot. I actually don't think it's a bad movie, it just doesn't really have to do anything with the games.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 5, 2019)

Cyan said:


> Oh, I actually liked *Stargate origins*, even if it's bad in the sense of low budget, acting and FX, but I like everything which complete existing stories, being prequel or sequels, of any story making it richer.


Oh, thanks. I didn't even know it exists.
I thought the franchise was done after Universe. By the way, what did u think of Stargate Universe?


----------



## ThoD (Aug 5, 2019)

I got quite a few movies that are considered "bad" but I liked, one especially so much it's one of my favorite movies of all time, Babel! I really liked the way the stories worked with one another and, let's be honest, I love it when movies have really depressing endings, nothing annoys me more than a movie with a corny happy ending just to end on a good note Babel is just incredibly realistic and cranks up the "bad luck and depressing shit hit the fan" switch all the way up to 11 and then some!

Another one is Hanna, just beautiful movie and fun to watch, but while don't know if it's considered good or bad by others, I've mostly heard people dislike it for some reason...

I could list like 5-10 other movies (or 50+ if I start including Japanese ones like Suicide Club), so let's just leave it at those two


----------



## Lacius (Aug 5, 2019)

I genuinely like the movie _It's Pat_. It has a 0% on Rotten Tomatoes, and it holds the record for most money lost as a percentage of its budget ($60,822 total box office revenue / $8 million budget = 99.2% loss).


----------



## godreborn (Aug 5, 2019)

Lacius said:


> I genuinely like the movie _It's Pat_. It has a 0% on Rotten Tomatoes, and it holds the record for most money lost as a percentage of its budget ($60,822 total box office revenue / $8 million budget = 99.2% loss).



is that the snl pat?  lol


----------



## Lacius (Aug 5, 2019)

godreborn said:


> is that the snl pat?  lol


That's right.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 5, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Oh, thanks. I didn't even know it exists.
> I thought the franchise was done after Universe. By the way, what did u think of Stargate Universe?



you should bookmark gateworld.  it's the premiere stargate website.  in fact, they had a couple of synopsis of season 6 stargate atlantis episodes, before the show was cancelled.  I think the first episode involved a bomb being in atlantis, which is now stationed on the moon.  I'm just remembering this from years ago, so I may not be entirely correct about that synopsis.


----------



## face235 (Aug 5, 2019)

Suburban Commando

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/suburban_commando

I have loved that movie since I was a kid. It's so cheesy, but it's so good. (To me)


----------



## Cyan (Aug 5, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Oh, thanks. I didn't even know it exists.
> I thought the franchise was done after Universe. By the way, what did u think of Stargate Universe?


origins is 1-2 years old, and it's about the discovery of the gate in Egypt in early 1900's, leaving some details which are found in the movie 
I love details and cameo, etc.

I liked universe too, but I'm biased because I like almost all I watch.
it's too bad it ended, but the franchise is not dead as MGM made a contest last year and asked fans to suggest new stories, and 10 "winner" fans were meant to join the MGM crew ! yes, that's right, now Fans are at Stargate Command for next series supervision and ideas.
I'm currently trying to recreate a gate in DreamsPS4, but proportions are bad. I wonder if I continue/fix or restart.

sorry, really offtopic


----------



## godreborn (Aug 5, 2019)

wow!  they had a contest where you could win a walkon role for sg-1 and atlantis, but this sounds even better.


----------



## Panzerfaust (Aug 5, 2019)

Street Fighter the movie: i like JCVD and sf2

Mario Bros: first videogame movie, love mario games


----------

